# What's next?



## Annalog (Apr 5, 2002)

I finished Mikes Tapes about two weeks ago and I'm feeling pretty good. From reading other peoples posts I know my symptoms aren't as bad as some others but on the whole as long as I watch my diet carefully I don't experience many symptoms. However, during stressful times such as exams ar presentations etc I don't have much control over the IBS. I usually have an attack but within a couple of days I'm OK. Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone could give me advice on what else to do with the tapes. Should I listen to the whole series again or just selected sides occassionally? I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.Anna


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Anna, Mike says that if you wish, you can pick out one or two of your favorite sessions and alternate listening to them as desired. But this is only if you wish, as the program continues to provide help for many long after the 100 days.If you want to redo the program (thought not necessary) you can wait a few months before restarting. Actually, there is really nothing that can be done incorrectly, so don't worry. In addition, Mike has a further recording that goes beyond the IBS audio program called Toward Inner Peace, but he says to hold off at least 3 months before starting that program. It has 6 sessions over 40 days. Again, it is an "extra" and not needed to gain improvement for your IBS.Hope this answered your question... Take care!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Anna:I enjoyed the tapes so much that I still listen to favorite sides to help me relax, as I generally have a lot of pressure going on in my life. So, they're very helpful, not only for IBS but other things.I'm glad you enjoyed them!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Anna, I am glad you enjoyed them and they helped. I would review your favorite sides when you want, Marlilyns advise is spot on. I have also learned on my own using the tape hypnosis, to do my own self hypnosis whenever I want to use it. Just a suggestion that has helped me a lot. Let us know what you decide and if you need any help.







If you could post your experiences on the success thread that would also be helpfu to othersl. Thanks


----------



## Annalog (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Anna


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Anna:How are things going? Did you decide to start listening to your favorite sides again?I have 2 sessions on 2 different programs that I really enjoy, also, and still like hearing them.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Anna:Are you still around? Just checking to see how things are going.







JeanG


----------

